# Sam's story...



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Personally, I would buy him and bring him home. He's an old and dear friend and it just wouldn't be right to leave it to chance. The way I see it, he's an older guy. He might get lucky and find himself a great retirement home, or he might find someone who is only interested in him for dog food. He deserves a good retirement home with someone who knows him and loves him.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

No question about it. I would consider it a gift that you found him again, and go get him ASAP!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Agreed with the last two posters. This gave me chills and made me tear up reading. The fact you can give him a loving and FOREVER home is awesome. What I wouldn't give to find the horse I fell in love with about 12 years ago. She'd be about 23 now though


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

i'd buy him back


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Couldn't agree more with all above!! I wish I could have found/bought back my girl again, but she is long gone. (31 years ago). It is a gift to have found him, and to treasure him again once and for all. A heartbreaking and hopefully heartwarming story! Please follow up and tell us all what happens.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I am planning on picking Sam up tomorrow evening! Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Yea!!! For you and for Sam!!!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Very awesome story! Did you get the beloved Sam back!?


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

*Sam's home!!*

After a long day, Sam is finally home. Although we just got home late this evening, he has settled in already. There was very little fanfare with the other two horses, Koolio and Sally. The three of them are now out in the pasture grazing contently. I will try to take pictures tomorrow. He is still the beautiful horse I remember, with loads of personality. More tomorrow... must sleep now...


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Sweet dreams! I know Sam will sleep well tonight. I hope he understands he is such a lucky boy!
So glad you brought him home.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

*Homecoming*

This is part of an e-mail I sent this morning to Sam's previous owner. While I have omitted specific details, I think it captures how Sam is doing now and closes the story nicely. I am so happy to have him here!!


I wanted to thank you again for bringing Sam back into our lives. Thank you also for meeting us part way. I know it was not easy, simple or convenient for you to do so and I appreciate it very much. Sam’s ride home was quiet and uneventful. We unloaded at about 9:45 and introduced him to our other two horses. He integrated into my small herd immediately without even so much as a squeal or a kick. All three have been peacefully munching away on the pasture and running together to stretch their legs and avoid the mosquitos. Although I cannot read a horses mind, Sam acts like he knows he is home, and I think he is truly happy.
While Sam is an amazing horse, it is quite plain that he was ill-suited for your family. He does require a firm, yet gentle hand that he knows he cannot test. I am fortunate to have had such a relationship with him before and as soon as we arrived home, he seemed to revert back to that understanding. I do hope that your daughter has the opportunity to find and fall in love with a horse that is more suited for her size and level of experience. My daughter was slightly older than yours when we sold, and I knew at the time, he was not appropriate for my daughter. Now, things have changed, and my daughter has become quite the horsewoman. I think she and Sam will get along very well. 
The love of horses is like no other as they are amazingly graceful animals that can touch our hearts so deeply. Like people, however, they are all different and challenge us in different ways. As I said, I do hope a horse comes along and touches your family in the same way Sam has touched ours.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Thats wonderful! I'm hoping for some pictures soon


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pics of Sam at home*

Here are some pictures of Sam, now that he is home. I think he is pretty happy here, as he nickers every time I go out to see him. It is tough to get pictures because he comes so fast!









Sam grazing in the pasture. I forgot how big his feet are! They aren't out of proportion for a horse who is nearly 17 hands though.









Here are Sam's pasture mates. The grey is my Arab gelding, Koolio (now known as Mr. Jealousy). The bay is my daughter's Appendix mare, Sally.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Koolio and Sally are adorable!

And Sam is just plain beautiful. He does look content already. I'm so happy for him, and you!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh he's lovely!! I'd love to have him in my pasture!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

hes so pretty


----------



## Bazco (Jun 28, 2011)

what a story... I think its obvious what you should do!!!!


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Bazco said:


> what a story... I think its obvious what you should do!!!!


It's already done!


----------

